

Airflow – new data and workflow authoring tool by AirBNB - bajaj
http://nerds.airbnb.com/airflow/

======
atak1
Thanks to the AirBNB engineering team for creating this.

I'm sure you guys get this question all the time, but what are the biggest
differences between this and Luigi / Pinball? And why might a data team
migrate from Luigi to Airflow?

Reading through the docs, I can see:

\- a richer UI

\- task history

\- cmd line interface

\- very small codebase, more easily extensible and less rigid than Luigi's

